
John Carmack on Systems Engineering (At UMKC-SCE in Spring 2017) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHLpKzUxjGk
======
0x001D
I know ab like this lecture a lot. One quote I use from time to time from it:
"As with any good engineering effort when you want to improve something, the
first thing you have to do is, measure it" – John Carmack

------
kcamrac
Thank god. Finally something from Carmack that isn't posted on
[http://facebook.com](http://facebook.com).

